# My first hermie



## Surfer Joe (Nov 5, 2014)

Today I noticed that my DP feminized euphoria plant had some seeds inside its buds. I had to supercrop it on three branches a few weeks ago because it was too tall for my space, but otherwise it is a nice looking plant about 5 feet tall and the bent branches have a lot of buds.
I haven't checked too closely to see if the entire plant has seeds.
Can only part of a hermie have seeds?
It is at day 42 flower and DP recommends 7 weeks to 8 weeks for best results, and the other plants in the tent are also in late flower and look ok. 
I have 2 to 3 weeks left for the plants I have in the tent, so I don't think that I need to remove it at this late stage.
Can anyone please advise whether it's better to harvest a hermie sooner rather than later to helps its potency?
I was looking forward to growing another euphoria next time, since it looks so nice, but now I'm leery about the two other seeds I have of it since they may be more likely to herm. Or can supercropping lead to herming?
It's going to be like the old days when I had to pop all the seeds out of the pot we bought before smoking it.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 5, 2014)

I assume your whole tent is pollinated?  That is a big fat bummer Joe.  If so I would let them finish and discard the seeds.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 5, 2014)

Go thru all the plants find the herm and get rid of it...  if you have seeds forming then it is releasing pollen and will seed all the other plants if not removed...  hopefully that will be the only seeded plant for you...  potency will def be down as the plant is using its energy to make the seeds...  if they are all seeded then just leave them to finish and make sure you clean VERY WELL before flowering anything else in that space...

stressing a plant during flower can def cause it to herm...   Only way to know if the other seeds you have will herm is to grow them out...  good luck


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 5, 2014)

The other plants do not have seeds, and the euphoria looked female from the start.
I never saw anything that looked like male parts on it, but then, it is crowded in the tent and once the flowering took off, I wasn't really looking for any sex parts anymore.
The euphoria is pretty strong right now. I took a bud to check the seed situation and then dried and smoked it and it was very nice, but that one bud had about 8 seeds in it!
Should I harvest it sooner or let it go longer? Will the seed development suck away some of the potency or increase it?


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 5, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> Go thru all the plants find the herm and get rid of it...  if you have seeds forming then it is releasing pollen and will seed all the other plants if not removed...  hopefully that will be the only seeded plant for you...  potency will def be down as the plant is using its energy to make the seeds...  if they are all seeded then just leave them to finish and make sure you clean VERY WELL before flowering anything else in that space...
> 
> stressing a plant during flower can def cause it to herm...   Only way to know if the other seeds you have will herm is to grow them out...  good luck



Thanks. I didn't think that it might affect a future grow if pollen is still around.
I was going to replace the carbon filter as well anyway, but I will pay close attention to de-pollinating it.
At the moment, the euphoria is the only plant that seems to have seeds, and the other plants are in late flower with lots of buds getting fat.
I will check each one very closely to see if others are affected.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2014)

Bummer, bummer.  I put hermies and pollinated crops right up there with spider mites.  It is a good policy to never assume that fem seeds are not going to hermie or be male.  I had a Blue Thai fem recently that was a full-blown male.

Seed development decreases potency as the energy of the plant is going towards making seeds, not THC and other cannabinoids.  It can also substantially lower your yield.  A heavily seeded bud can be made of 75% seeds and 25% bud material.

Do you know what the nanners of a hermie plant look like?  Whether you pull it or not is up to you.  It is kind of a judgment call...


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, I found another couple of mature seeds in another plant, so it's likely that there will be more.
Does the fact that a plant has seeds affect the harvest timing?
Do seeds affect the trich development?

I am assuming that since the original culprit had to come from a female plant that hermed, then any seeds are more likely going to produce hermies, so I should not think of planting them.
At this point, I can't be sure which plant hermed and produced the pollen anyway.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 9, 2014)

Depending on when they are pollinated, i believe it takes 4-6 weeks for seeds to fully develop.  You may have some white squishy seeds that are not viable. It shouldn't affect/effect,( can't remember which at the moment) your harvest time. 

Some folks say that if a plant is making seeds its energy is going there instead of blooming. I have had happen what you are going through and I thought the pot would be much less potent and it wasn't.  It was good. But the seeds didn't have time to develop all the way.

Cleaning up after a pollen problem is a drag. You have to clean filters, fans, walls, you get the picture.   Sorry this happened.  Green mojo for the finish.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

A plant that is heavily seeded will be less potent than one that isn't.  However if you only have a few seeds, the potency should not be affected adversely.  Harvest time should not be affected either.  

You are correct in the assumption that the seeds should be destroyed.  Did you take clones from any of these plants?


----------



## Surfer Joe (Nov 10, 2014)

My setup doesn't allow for clones. When I can do a grow, I start from seeds. I don't have a permanent setup where I can keep clones and mother plants going.


----------

